# LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!



## Mourning-Blade (2. Dezember 2009)

*LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Hi Community,

 da wir in letzter Zeit öfter dazu kommen, uns zu LANs zu treffen, und meistens bei den selben Spielen landen, wollte ich mir mal eure Tipps einholen, was ihr noch so empfehlen könnt.

 Wir sind meist 4 bis 6 Leute und spielen meistens : 

 Action :   Call of Juarezound in Blood

 Strategie : Battleforge , Paraworld

 Sonstiges : Flatout 2


 Meine Frage ist, was könntet ihr noch so empfehlen,was actionmäßig im Multiplayer auch ab 4 Spieler Spaß macht, und vor allem, was würdet ihr mir als Alternative zu Flatout 2 empfehlen? Sollte Arcadelastig und schön anzuschauen sein, hab bei Rennspielen so gut wie keine Ahnung...

 Grüße, PukeDude


----------



## XEP-624 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Action Rollenspiel: Diablo II, Titan Quest

 Strategie: Warcraft 3 FT

 Shooter: Die Üblichen verdächtigen wie CS, TO

 Rennspiele: Trackmania United Forever (Oder Nations Forever -> Kostenlos)


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Strategie: Rise of Nations bzw. Rise of Legend ( der Nachfolger ), wobei uns RoN mehr Spass gemacht hat damals auf den LANs.

Shooter: Borderland Coop zu viert, rockt ziemlich die Hütte


----------



## Klon1234 (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Was im LAN auch immer wieder unfassbar geil und ein Strategiespiel ist, ist Command & Conquer Generäle. Macht besonders mit der von dir angegebenen Spielergröße einfach nur tierisch bock!

 Was ansonsten auch immer Spaß macht sind WarCcraft 3 Funmaps!


----------



## Rabowke (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*



			
				Klon1234 am 03.12.2009 08:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Was im LAN auch immer wieder unfassbar geil und ein Strategiespiel ist, ist Command & Conquer Generäle. Macht besonders mit der von dir angegebenen Spielergröße einfach nur tierisch bock!


Stimmt schon, nur hatten wir damals massive Probleme im Netzwerk. Wir hatten irgendwann immer (!) die Fehlermeldung, dass das Spiel nicht mehr synchron laufen würde. Diese Fehlermeldung zog sich übrigens durch alle C&C Teile hinweg, andere Spiele wie besagtes RoN oder Starcraft liefen stundenlang ohne Probleme. :-o


----------



## Mourning-Blade (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Danke schonmal für die Tipps, Generals würde ich gern spielen,war damals immer toll,aber haben alle Vista bzw 7, da macht das ja Probleme... 

 Und Trackmania ist ja ohne Kollisionabfrage,oder? Wollen uns ja schön rammen und so...


----------



## Herbboy (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

CoD4 kann man mit nur einem key im LAN spielen, und es gibt 7 karten, die man wunderbar auch mit nur 4-6 leuten spielen kann, sofern man nicht unbedingt ne wilde ballerei will (Crash, Bog, Showdown, Killhouse, shipment, Vacant, Crossfire) - ich spiel diese maps sogar oft nur 1 vs 1.


----------



## Restless27 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Also als Rennspiel würd ich jetzt noch GRID einwerfen. Hat uns bei unserer letzter LAN eine ganze Nacht gut unterhalten.


----------



## Rising-Evil (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: LAN - Spiele für 4-6 Spieler  - Eure Tipps!*

Rainbow Six Vegas (1+2)
BLUR (Rennspiel)


----------

